# Do you smell your odor?



## jhonball (Oct 31, 2012)

I have this problem for 8 years and the last 7 years I don't smell anything of what people smell, everyone is looking at me and complaining about this but I can't smell this smell. Have anyone an idea on how can I treat this. I want to know when I smell like ###### and when I don't .....

Anyone who can help..


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

sometimes reactions will tell you, and a lot of the time you're paranoid. To know forsure you have to be in the perfect environment to know is a warm area, around some people but not too many, sometimes the collision of smells between you and another person will tell you. I say this because when you live in your own smell for a while you become unaware of it, I seen a video on the internet and it brought up the question: What does our nose smell like? Well, the answer is whatever we smell in somewhat neutral air is what it smells like because we've been smelling through it ever since we were born, and if you were to smell another persons nose you smell something else, opposed to them feeling their nose smells normal. Its the same in this, you've experienced the smell for 8 years and haven't smelled anything for 7, you spent a year in your smell and it became too regular your body accepted it as normal and became ready to smell the next weird thing. That is ofcourse, if you actually smell. Reactions can only get you so far, the more you think of it, the more you believe it to be true, and any whispers you hear will sound like people talking about it. To confirm this, just ask someone you feel you can ask (a trusted friend) and really get them to spill everything. From there you can ask others, and find out. I know from 2 years experience and finding a way to stop the smells.

How I decided learned to control my smell is through diet, sifting through foods that trigger my smell and cutting them out from my diet. I suggest you start. Once you start eliminating foods you find it's easier and easier to find which food is a trigger. Recently, I've been trying out foods again that I annexed from my diet at the start to see if they'll trigger, and I found they no long trigger my smell. This is because when you start you wont know the oddball foods you are eating because you havent made any progress yet. I suggest just start by cutting out these main triggers for a few weeks and start your list of foods. Once you get a large list of things to not eat, try adding some back in once at a time to see if they'll trigger anything.

The four main things I suggest you cut out to start are: Beef, Dairy, Insoluble Fiber and High Fructose Foods

If you want you can start from there, i find that those four are my biggest triggers


----------



## jhonball (Oct 31, 2012)

My man my problem is a weakness in the internal sphincter, food is not my enemy. I want to know how can I bring back my "old nose" so that I can smell this $$$$$$in odor......


----------



## purica (Aug 31, 2011)

I can smell myself most of time. It's just like you smell yourself fart without you sense it comes out, LG. the smell is not constant, but very often(especially around people, anxiety and nervous). but for whatever reason my nose is not as sharp as before, so there are times I see people rub their nose or keep distance when I don't smell the Odor.


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

the sense of smell, just like the sense of taste, is subject to exhaustion when there is continuous stimulus. This is also known as olfactory habituation/ adaption/fatigue. Just like with the sense of taste, when chewing some gum for a while, the taste goes, this is not because the taste has been "used up", it is because your brain has adapted to the continuous stimuli, because it is no longer important to notify you about the taste. If you take a pinch of sugar once the taste of the gum has gone, you will become aware of the taste again. This has "woken" the taste buds up again.

Exactly the same process with smell. If you put perfume on yourself, you smell it strongly for a while, then you can't detect it anymore. A fecal odor coming from your anus will work exactly the same as a perfume, when it first begins you detect it yourself, and then after a while you lose the ability to detect it. The difference is people will hate/laugh because it is a "bad smell". This results in the situation where you go to work and everything smells fresh and normal to you, and then everyone is treating you like you are carrying a paper bag of steaming dog mess.


----------



## jhonball (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I think that the odor in my case come from the gases that get out of my anus 24 hours/day, and because there is a sealing there is a constant odor.


----------

